# How do you feed your P's?



## urabus (Dec 28, 2004)

Do you chop them up, hang them or just drop the food in?

I found the most successful way for my rbp's to eat is to hang the food. Whether it's smelt, cod or shrimp, I hang it. Otherwise, it'll fall straight to the ground and it'll rot.

What works for you guys?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i just throw in a smelt and they go rite aftr it after it hits the ground they will get usta what ever way you do it


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> i just throw in a smelt and they go rite aftr it after it hits the ground they will get usta what ever way you do it


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

mine I just drop it in and as soon as it hits the water they are on it.


----------



## crazlunatic (Oct 5, 2005)

Yea. Sometimes you gotta stir up the tank a bit because they don't even know you put food in there.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I just drop food in.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

sccavee said:


> I just drop food in.


ditto :nod:


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

The food I feed my P's float so it doesn't really matter. 
I feed them Krill and Bloodworms atm.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

sccavee said:


> I just drop food in.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

urabus said:


> Do you chop them up, hang them or just drop the food in?
> 
> I found the most successful way for my rbp's to eat is to hang the food. Whether it's smelt, cod or shrimp, I hang it. Otherwise, it'll fall straight to the ground and it'll rot.
> 
> What works for you guys?


I DROP MINE...

I'm curious though on how you hang em? do you use fish line?


----------



## spacealien (Sep 18, 2005)

I just do what everyone else does... I turn off my lights, flip on a strobe light and crank some cannibal corpse then drop in some beef hearts or feeders...


----------



## urabus (Dec 28, 2004)

wasabi-glow said:


> I DROP MINE...
> 
> I'm curious though on how you hang em? do you use fish line?


Any string I can find... works pretty well I must say.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

the Only thing i do is get a peice and then dangle it in my water and then he'll come and grab it from my fingers......


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

i just throw some feeders in there and watch the them rip them apart


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

I just drop in what ever I'm feeding them, pellets, raw fish...ect....


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

spacealien said:


> I just do what everyone else does... I turn off my lights, flip on a strobe light and crank some cannibal corpse then drop in some beef hearts or feeders...


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Drop it in and watch them eat it lol


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I have been mixing up my baby reds diet alot (flakes/bloodworms/shrimp/plankton/and brine shrimp) I alterate beween all and feed them atleast 3x a day.I started with 3 and added another 2 from lfs there they had nothing but feeders in the aquarium(big mistake) my aquarium is fairly small and the new baby's are very aggresive! I will be taking them back tomorrow because i like my piranha's with eyes and tails and no stress! The other 3 get along just fine!If you have a smaller sized tank i suggest never to use feederfish,as they will quickly imprint on all fish as a source of food.I thought that the other 2 would forget-not the case.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I cut up larger pieces of food: not because my Reds are lazy or lack the tools to bit it to pieces, but feeding small chunks seriously reduces the chances of fish getting injuried in a feeding frenzy. May not sound as exciting as an all-out frenzy, but I rather keep my Reds in one piece than seeing them rip up everything in sight, their shoal mates included. Besides that, frenzies get old: after seeing it for 100 times, it doesn't raise any eyebrows any more (well, not mine...)
But since I only feed them twice a week (they're adults, and don't need more than that), even feeding something as small as salad shrimp still is quite a sight, yet safer for the fish...


----------



## chains01 (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm usually using something that is frozen and breaks up if you warm it up such as the food I use for my Oscar, bloodworms, mosquito larva, or brine shrimp. Or I use black worms which they scatter when you drop them in anyway. With all of these I either just thaw them out and them drop them in, well, except the blackworms which are still alive. I usually drop them pretty close to where my rbp's are so they can see it, and then they go crazy.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Mine loves nightcrawlers.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> Mine loves nightcrawlers.


----------



## spacealien (Sep 18, 2005)

Mine loves kittens.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

spacealien said:


> Mine loves kittens.


----------



## rascalbonnes69 (Apr 23, 2004)

spacealien said:


> I just do what everyone else does... I turn off my lights, flip on a strobe light and crank some cannibal corpse then drop in some beef hearts or feeders...


haha u said it. i do the same but sometimes mix it up with slayer or old school metallica

but damn does it look cool with the strobe light


----------



## spacealien (Sep 18, 2005)

Funny you said that... I play the same stuff too... Slayer and Metallica. I put War Ensemble on when the p's are a bit stressed... other than that a good strobe light and some 8mm videos of vietnam do the trick. And that's really important. It's important to set the mood for your piranhas.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I drop them in. My fish like beef liver.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

I use one of those suction cup clip things meant for plant matter and clip a thawed fishs tail to it and put it midway to the bottom. This method is good because when you introduce new foods such as squid the fish will be more apt to take a bite since they associate the red clip I place in the tank with feeding time and will bite anything that is on it. If I just drop something in the tank they have never seen before they just tend to look at it and watch it hit the bottom, and it just sits there.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Depends...Somtimes I chop it up...Somtimes I feed them the whole fillet to see the frenzy...It just depends on what I want to see...Just a normal feeding...Or a crazy one.


----------

